# My guitars' first album + live streamed show from the darker days of COVID.



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

One of my bands released their debut album on Friday the 13th. It's an interesting mix of country, blues, punk, and folk. I play all the electric guitars (less one rhythm track) and some of the backing vocals. The album is chocked full of my Telecaster collection, and was recorded at Ocean Floor Studio in Halifax amidst the aftermath of Hurricane Dorian.








Old Ghosts of Wolf Country, by Roadside Scarecrow


15 track album




roadsidescarecrow1.bandcamp.com





The lead singer/songwriter and I also played a live-streamed show, as a duo, from the COVID-closed Carleton in Halifax to promote the upcoming album. Here is the video and accompanying article: 









Watch: Live at The Carleton with Adam Wood and Colin Boutilier - Halifax Presents


Halifax Presents was Live at The Carleton as we welcomed Roadside Scarecrow band members Adam Wood and Colin Boutilier on June 10.




www.halifaxpresents.com


----------

